# Ella's Lead collar came!



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Harleigh's Ella's Lead collar came today - YAY!!! I <3 it.

I'm sorry the pictures aren't very good - I was at the Gator spring football game from like 10am until 2:30pm and it was like 100 freakin' degrees, so I just wanna relax in the air conditioner. Well that and I'm just not the best photographer, LOL I'll try to get some better ones later this week.


































AND her new Fetching Tag came today.

































And here is a REALLY awesome one that Rebecca and Ben were kind enough to send to me before the collar was shipped out.









As I said, not the best pictures (well except for the one that they sent me), but they'll do... right?


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

What a beautiful girl! The collar really stands out on her. I checked the site out. Pretty nice stuff, but I wish she made martingales.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow, awesome collar!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice! Ella's lead makes some great stuff!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Very nice collar, i especially like the Tag it's very unique! nice pictures as well


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Rebecca does such a nice job with her collars. The leather she uses is amazing. Harleigh looks stunning in her new swag!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Harleigh, you're a rockstar!!

Love it!!


----------

